
Show HN: Space Buckets, DIY indoor gardening - ekrof
http://buckets.space
======
vancoblanco
I was hoping that "Begin your journey" would be more for newbs. What would you
recommend for someone that has zero knowledge in this field, but wishes to
start the indoor gardening journey?

